# nolvadex dosage



## mark gabrielli (Sep 14, 2004)

Going to try a cycle of 1ad, what dosages of nolvadex should be used for a 4 week cycle.  Body weight 197 lbs at 6'3".  Thanks.


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

mark gabrielli said:
			
		

> Going to try a cycle of 1ad, what dosages of nolvadex should be used for a 4 week cycle. Body weight 197 lbs at 6'3". Thanks.


Pills or liquid?


----------



## mark gabrielli (Sep 14, 2004)

pills


----------



## redspy (Sep 14, 2004)

As per the PH Sticky:-

Week 1-2 ??? 40mg daily
Week 2-4 ??? 20mg daily


----------



## mmorpheuss (Sep 15, 2004)

would liquid change the dosage?


----------



## redspy (Sep 15, 2004)

mmorpheuss said:
			
		

> would liquid change the dosage?


Yes.  Taking liquid Nolvadex requires a higher dosage.  See this thread for details:- http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15307&highlight=tamoxifen


----------



## mmorpheuss (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

